# Absoluter Dialerschutz



## Anonymous (16 März 2003)

Tach

Es wird nach absoluten Schutz gefragt. Dann wird auf diese
Seite verwiesen.
Beim anklicken sieht man:

*Einen Seitenschneider!*  
Mit Anleitung.  

Weiß hier jemand die Adresse von dieser Seite?

Danke.

Stan


----------



## SprMa (17 März 2003)

Was will uns der Autor damit sagen?


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2003)

Mahlzeit

Irgendwo im Internet  gibt es eine  Seite auf der ein Seitenschneider abge-
bildet ist.
Dazu beschreibender Text (deutsch).  Punkt a an Kabel ansetzen.
Punkt b und c  mit einer Hand greifen und zusammendrücken oder so
ähnlich.
Ich nehme an, das es ein Spaß sein soll. :lupe: 
Von dieser Seite hätte ich gerne die Adresse, sowas in der Art:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/posting.php?sid=df5ad523ae353ff20849a2abfe69b8c5

Ich dachte, vielleicht kennt jemand  diese Seite.

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2003)

Alternativ kannst Du noch eine Digitalkamera und einen Seitenschneider nehmen, dazu Notepad und einen ftp-Client...


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2003)

Mahlzeit

Gute  Idee, Heiko.
Digi leihen. Herausfinden wie das mit  Ftp-Client gemacht wird. 
Texten.  Da fängt die Schwierigkeit an. Ich habe hohe Anspüche.
Der Lustigkeitsgrad orientiert sich bei mir an Sprüchen wie z.B. an
diesem hier:
"Lokalverbot auf dem Friedhof!
 So stellt sich ein Atheist die Ewigkeitkeit vor."    
Quelle: Das kleine Arschloch.

Da säße ich lange. Sehr lange. Selbst, wenn es gut werden sollte,
wäre es nur ein Plagiat.
M. E. kommt es auch auf die Grundidee an ( Picasso=Kubismus).
Gegoogelt. Simmt nicht genau. Nehm ich Beuys. Fett und Filz.
Alle die Ähnliches machen ahmen, strenggenommen, nach.
Ich möchte halt nicht mit:
A. B.  Kuferer    unterschreiben.

M. f. G.

Stan


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2003)

http://www.ariplex.com/tina/tinaa008.htm



			
				Tina schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch nich'!
> 
> Kaum verläßt man die Ruhe der Straße und geht in ein Geschäft, wird man von allen Seiten mit Werbung beschallt. Mal ist es der besondere Tapeziertisch, mal das Haarfärbemittel, die von Video-Wiedergabegeräten mit Endlosbändern angepriesen werdern. Vor dem Verkaufsregal stehen und die Waren in Ruhe aussuchen, ist nicht: Jede strategisch günstige Position ist mit einem verkaufsunterstützenden Beschallungsapparat besetzt. Und von der Decke dröhnt aus x Lautsprechern die Globaldröhnung. Einkaufen ist zur Qual geworden.
> 
> ...


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2003)

http://gamesurf.tiscali.de/spielewiese/loesungen/orion.htm



			
				The Orion Conspiracy schrieb:
			
		

> The Orion Conspiracy
> Nach dem Empfang und der Beerdigung, befindet man auf seinem Zimmer und erhält einen Brief. Man unterhält sich mit allen Personen, aber zuerst mit LaPaz.
> Dann unterhält man sich mit Kaufmann auf Ebene B3, den man im Gang trifft. Dann
> zu Ebene B2: dort spricht man mit Brooks; man muß sie zu einem Basketballmatch sie herrausfordern. Auf Ebene B2 geht man in den Gartenraum 1 und nimmt aus dem Schuppen den *Seitenschneider.*
> ...



*Noch irgendetwas unklar.....*


----------



## Guest (17 März 2003)

*A. Ds.*

ICH  Anfänger. :motz:     

Ich darf nur solange editieren, solange nicht beantwortet wurde.
Richtig?

Stan


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2003)

Nein.
Gäste dürfen hier überhaupt nicht editieren.


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2003)

http://www.ejahn.de/schmunzeln/letzte-worte.htm



			
				Berühmte letzte Worte schrieb:
			
		

> Nr 35:
> 
> ...des Bombenentschärfers:
> 
> Ich glaub', ich nehm den roten Draht.


----------



## SprMa (17 März 2003)

@Captain Picard

Entweder du bist nicht der, für den du dich hältst, oder du hattest einen sehr schlechten Tag...
So schaut man aus, wenn man Sohn von Maurice und Yvette ist und in Labarre geboren wurde:







Matthias
=/\=


----------



## Guest (17 März 2003)

*Editieren*

AAAAAAAUUUUUHHHHHH

Ich wollte meinen  "A. B. Kuferer" editieren.
Dazu habe ich mich registriert und angemeldet.
Das Editieren klappt aber auch mit diesen Voraussetzungen
nur, wenn noch kein anderes Posting daruntersteht.
Oder?
Kuddelmuddel. :argl: 

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2003)

@Stan

wenn du angemeldest bist, kannst du jeden deiner Beiträge (als angemeldeter User) editieren,
auch nachträglich, wobei dann , falls ein Posting nach deinem Posting steht, ob und wie oft du deinen
Beitrag editiert hast, angezeigt wird
Einen Gastbeitrag editieren können nur die Admins und Mods. 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Guest (17 März 2003)

*Editieren*

Tach

Danke.

Mmmhh.
Zusatzfrage:
Auch wenn dieser Artikel vor  der Registrierug
geschrieben wurde?
Fragen über Fragen.  :roll: 

M.f.G.

Stan

Ps.: Nein, wenn ich deinen Beitrag richtig verstehe.
       Der gemeinte Beitrag war als Gast, ohne jedwede
       vorherige Registrierung erstellt worden.
       Richtig?


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2003)

Gastbeiträge können grundsätzlich nur von den Moderatoren bearbeitet werden


----------



## SprMa (17 März 2003)

Nochmal zusammengefaßt:
Du darfst deine Artikel editieren.
Du darfst Arktikel, die ein "Gast" erstellt hat (auch wenn er so heißt wie du) _nicht_ editieren.
Wenn bereits auf dein Posting geantwortet wurde, dann steht unter deinem editiertem Artikel, wie oft er editiert wurde.

Wenn du alle Artikel editieren willst, mußt du bei Heiko beantragen, daß du Mod oder Admin wirst...


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (17 März 2003)

An sich steht das ja alles unten in der rechten Ecke  

Als Gast: 
Sie *dürfen nicht *in diesem Forum auf Artikel antworten
Sie *dürfen nicht * Ihre eigenen Artikel in diesem Forum bearbeiten
Sie *dürfen nicht *Ihre Artikel in diesem Forum löschen
Sie *dürfen nicht * in diesem Forum an Abstimmungen teilnehmen
Du *kannst *Dateien in diesem Forum* nicht  *posten
Du *kannst *Dateien in diesem Forum *nicht* herunterladen

Als angemeldetes Mitglied:
Sie *dürfen* neue Themen in diesem Forum beginnen
Sie *dürfen* in diesem Forum auf Artikel antworten
Sie *dürfen* Ihre eigenen Artikel in diesem Forum bearbeiten
Sie *dürfen* Ihre Artikel in diesem Forum löschen
Sie *dürfen* in diesem Forum an Abstimmungen teilnehmen
Du *kannst* Dateien in diesem Forum posten
Du *kannst* Dateien in diesem Forum herunterladen

Gruß
tf


----------



## Guest (17 März 2003)

*Editieren*

Moin

Vielen Dank an euch alle, das ihr mir soviel helft.
Ich bin heute vom Gast zum  User mutiert.
Die Moderatorenehre muß! ich leider ablehnen, da ich einfach
überqualifiiziert bin. :vlol:

Mittlerweise sind mir ein paar Sachen klar geworden.
Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eeiin weenig Übung.   

Der Patient zum Psychiater:
"Keiner hört mir zu."

"Was haben Sie gesagt?"

M.f.G.

Stan


----------

